# Bathing



## mlino750 (Oct 15, 2020)

It's allergy season and my golden Buddy just received his allergy shot at our vet a couple of days ago. I notice that his coat is dry and although he is not scratching himself as much he is still not comfortable. Wanted to find out what's the best shampoo/conditioner to use on Buddy to help him with some relief.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mlino750 said:


> It's allergy season and my golden Buddy just received his allergy shot at our vet a couple of days ago. I notice that his coat is dry and although he is not scratching himself as much he is still not comfortable. Wanted to find out what's the best shampoo/conditioner to use on Buddy to help him with some relief.


Welcome!

Did your Vet recommend any medicated shampoo/conditioner?

You may want to look at the Vetericyn shampoos-








Pet Shampoo - Medicated Shampoo for Dogs & Cats - Vetericyn


Our revolutionary spray-on instant foaming shampoo for pets makes bath time quick and healthy. Products are backed by a money-back guarantee. Learn More.




vetericyn.com


----------

